# Dish screensaver



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

Back on 09-11-07, I mentioned that I would like to get rid of the screensaver after each power down and update. Someone suggested that I should use autotune on my remote. Unfortunately my 622 remote does not have it.So, where do I find it? The Dish tecnical support told me to disable the standbye unit, which I did, it does not work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

autotune refers to setting up a timer to fire after the box updates. do this by setting a timer event. use the "auto-tune" option when setting the timer unless you want to record the event.


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

I see, then auto-tune is OK in the 622,which I do have, however I am also recording in my Tivo recorder, and I am getting just the screensaver recorded.I keep forgetting to turn the screensaver off.In Tivo,I have a DVD burner to get 60 Minutes, Globe Trekker, etc.something that I want to keep as permanent record, and that is the reason I want the screensaver out.How come, if I disabled the standbye, this command is not respected?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

When the receiver updates at 3:00 am it goes into standby because that is the only way it can update (you cannot disable updates) That is why you need an autotune event to exit standby after the updates (give it an hour to be safe).

What you disable when you disable standby is the INACTIVITY standby mode which is when you don't touch any controls for the set time (default 4 hours).

Basicaly it's like two different standby modes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You cannot disable standby on the ViP622.

You can disable it going into standby after inactivity.. which is what the menu allows you to disable. That means if you leave it sitting on a particular channel for several hours, it will not automatically go into standby.

BUT... the nightly update happens at some point whether you want it to or not.. because it needs to refresh the EPG and it needs to take software updates sometimes and refresh the timers based on the EPG updates.

You can change the time when the update happens, but you can't stop it from happening.. so eventually it will end up in standby (the default after it comes back from updating).. and that means the screensaver.


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

OK, I shall time 3.00am for updates, then I should auto-tune at 4am. For updates, I go to preferences(8), then go to updates(5). Where do I go to auto-tune at 4am


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Moses said:


> OK, I shall time 3.00am for updates, then I should auto-tune at 4am. For updates, I go to preferences(8), then go to updates(5). Where do I go to auto-tune at 4am


Auto-tune is a choice when you set up a timer.


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

Lets say that I creat a timer for a daily show at 4am, I go to the guide choose a program that is shown daily at 4am,then I should press select, so now where in timer do I find auto-tune???


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You create a manual timer at 4 am.

Each manual timer has 4 options DVR, Auto-tune, Ext and Reminder.

Select the auto-tune and it will wake up your 622 at 4am.

You also must disable inactivity standby.

I believe it is in the preferences menu.


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

Jim, I found manual timer, set it daily,and auto-tune.Now, how do I set it to come at 4am??


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Moses said:


> Jim, I found manual timer, set it daily,and auto-tune.Now, how do I set it to come at 4am??


As you've done above then choose a channel & edit time so that it will come on. Now I have a question if you are recording onto a TIVO are you coming out of the composite or SVHS output. How do you have the 622 setup in single or dual mode?


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

I use composite, 622 single mode, as set by Dish technician.


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

Jim, I got all figured out. Will see what happens tomorrow early morning. Many thanks, Moses


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

I did update 5am, auto -tune a program at 6am, I opened tv at 6.20, saw the show for a few minutes, was OK, closed Tv, then opened again at 10am, and voila the screen saver appears, inspite of the fact that I disabled the standbye.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Moses said:


> I did update 5am, auto -tune a program at 6am, I opened tv at 6.20, saw the show for a few minutes, was OK, closed Tv, then opened again at 10am, and voila the screen saver appears, inspite of the fact that I disabled the standbye.


Moses,

When you watched the TV at 6:20 did you turn off your satellite receiver after you were finshed watching the show? If you did that is why you see what you call the screen saver.

I use the auto tune feature all the time when I want to record directly to my DVD recorder in the middle of the night and the "screen saver" never comes up.


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

Bill, I have 2 recorders, 622 and tivo, and they are always on. I did use the auto-tune for 6am, following a 5am update. At about 6.20am I turned on tv, and was able to see part of show. Shortly after, I turned off the Tv, then at past 10am,opened when I saw the screensaver. Any solution??


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Moses,

What I do when I want to record a program on another device instead of the DVR (and I use a DVD recorder, not a TiVo but it should work the same) I bring up the EPG on my 622, (or use search to find the program) and then I press "select" and instead of choosing "DVR" (the default) I choose "Auto Tune" and "once" (if that isn't the default). Then I set the timer on the other device. That is all there is to it.


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

Bill, I will try again later, will keep you posted. Again, many thanks! moses


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

Just to be on the safe side, I used auto-tune twice, 2 hours apart, the first one over an hour after power down and update.It works!!! Many thanks again, Moses


----------

